# What clinics abroad are single women allowed to go to for donor eggs/sperm



## parva stella (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi 

I was wondering where single women could get treatment abroad using donor eggs & sperm?

I have already been to Spain, but for various reasons ( mainly financial) I would like to try somewhere else. 

It seems some countries don't want us single ladies  

ps how do you blow bubbles?..  in the forum sense that is


----------



## parva stella (Mar 26, 2011)

What a tube...I see how to blow bubbles now! it says it down the side ...what a diddy!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Most countries will treat single women-uk, Czech, spain, USA, south Africa, Russia, Poland Ukraine, greece, Denmark etc

Where are you living? You can ship sperm around the world in days bought from Europe or USA- sone of the other girls have done this


----------



## parva stella (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you JJ1 for taking the time to answer. I have been looking on websites and some state quite clearly the age and marital status you must be and others make no explicit statement but imply its couples! 

The list certainly expands my options  Yahy!

I'm in sunny Scotland.   sometimes it is...sunny that is


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Parva Stella - I'm doing double donor at Cape Fertility Clinic in Cape Town. They accept single women but you have to have to be reviewed by their ethics board first (you see a counsellor in the UK and discuss the implications of having this type of treatment - all very straightforward). It's roughly the same price as Spain but this includes the 2 week trip to South Africa! You can use sperm from their sperm bank (which is cheaper) or import (which is what I did, so I can have more information on the donor).

Good luck!

Rose xx


----------



## parva stella (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you Rose for taking the time to answer 

I've been looking at websites all week and I cant decide now, I may indeed be 

There is a little sense of panic as I feel I'm running out of time, I really need a reasonably priced clinic that still has good results...this really does your head in!

Anyway thank you again Rose and *good luck* for your next visit to Cape Town


----------



## Teela (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Parva Stella,

I can only comment on Czech Rep as its the only clinic [other than UK] I have been to. If you go on the location section
you can search through the different countries. 
I can thoroughly recommend Reprofit in Czech Rep, excellent facility and the staff are great. They also offer Donor Egg and sperm
as well as donor embryo.
Quite a few of the single ladies have had success with this clinic and I am sure will be on soon with there experiences.

Good luck with your journey

Teela
x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Parva Stella


It is against Czech law to treat single women - I'll pm you .......


Have heard good things about Athens too......


Take care Mini x


----------



## parva stella (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you Mini Minx and Teela

There is so much to think of...and thinking is all I seem to do! I'm turning into a crazy lady!

I had promised myself I would have decided by today, but I think I'll try and contact some clinics and make up my mind then! Rather than just plump for one!

Thank you to you both and wishing you both Lots of luck


----------



## sohocat (Aug 11, 2009)

I went to Reprofit in the Czech Republic and loved it.  It was around $3,700 US dollars, plus price of going there.  They have good results and many people from the UK go there.  We all stay at the Grand Hotel.  I have a baby girl now-first try bfp with 5 frozen embryos left.  I imported sperm from denmark and used a czech donor there from their clinic.  It was all done by email.  I did have my ex come with me, and I put his name down as a partner on the form when we went into the clinic to do the procedure.  I think they don't really check though.  Good luck to you in your search for your dream.


sohocat


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Soho - wonderful news x x and enough embies for siblings too!!!


They are starting to crack down a little on 'partner' info .... Best to be prepared...


Mini  x x


----------



## parva stella (Mar 26, 2011)

Congratulations Sohocat...and thank you, Reprofit seems to have a lot of good reviews. 

I'm feeling more positive today and hope to get some e-mails off to clinics in the next week


----------



## sohocat (Aug 11, 2009)

I loved Reprofit, and I spent about 6-9 months researching everything.  Reprofit has a long wait list but I used a company in the US that sets up meeting you in the Czech and driving you to the clinic.  It was nice for my first time there as no one really speaks English there and can be hard when you haven't been there before.  It cost me about $7,000 extra US dollars, but they were able to get me in a lot earlier with no wait at all, like in a month and 1/2 or so along with coordinating the trip for me.


----------

